# 6 foot wall aquarium



## chris g (Feb 23, 2011)

Hi there this might seem strange but I want to do a fake marine theme but with fresh water tropical fish small ones that is the tanks only 6 inches front to back where's a good place to buy fake coral and stuff ?


----------



## verdifer (Sep 8, 2010)

My LFS sells loads of the stuff.


----------



## Tailfin (Oct 17, 2010)

Petsmart


----------



## phys (Feb 4, 2011)

if you go to your LFS, you can get some dead live rock for a good price.. that will give you a ton of surface area for beneficial bacteria (you'll just have to wait the cycle). They should have some dead coral on them or laying around the store also.


----------



## snail (Aug 6, 2010)

Dead coral and lime stone type rocks will make the water too hard for most fresh water fish, you'll be better off with fake coral. Are you set on the sea theme or would you consider other decor? 

It sounds like a cool aquarium, how high is it?


----------



## Kibblemania1414 (Feb 13, 2011)

phys said:


> if you go to your LFS, you can get some dead live rock for a good price.. that will give you a ton of surface area for beneficial bacteria (you'll just have to wait the cycle). They should have some dead coral on them or laying around the store also.


dead live rock? *r2*r2 u mean rock? dead and live cancel each other out.. lol


----------



## phys (Feb 4, 2011)

its a better descriptor for the object i'm talking about. if i just say rock, that can lead you to think anything.. if i say dead live rock.. that helps you see i'm talking about dried/dead rock that used to be live rock...


----------



## snail (Aug 6, 2010)

LOL, not a bad way to describe it really. Still it would not be good for most fresh water fish.


----------



## phys (Feb 4, 2011)

that's true, but if you were to use RO water, it actually would help a lot... maybe?


----------



## snail (Aug 6, 2010)

A small amount as a PH buffer, but you would not want to overdo it. Some fish, like hard water cichlids, lime stone is actually good for in larger quantities but not for most fishh


----------



## snail (Aug 6, 2010)

Smallish fast swimming fish like danios would enjoy the the length of the tank. Does the tank have lights for plants?


----------



## chris g (Feb 23, 2011)

It comes with lights , filters , heater , co2 and automatic feeder it's called the Aquavista panoramic you can view them on YouTube


----------



## verdifer (Sep 8, 2010)

I will say the plastic corals you can buy in some cases do look very fake, but if you were to put them in the right place and with the right lighting they could look good, if you were using a blue light they could look real.


----------



## snail (Aug 6, 2010)

If the lights are good enough for plants I'd do a planted tank Vals could look really good because of being tall and skinny.


----------



## verdifer (Sep 8, 2010)

Planted Tank would be nice but he is looking to do a Marine Tank theme using Freshwater.


----------



## chris g (Feb 23, 2011)

I'm happy to do a planted theme I'm just looking at all the options any ideas are very welcome


----------

